# Freedom Rangers?



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

So, we want to get a breeder flock so that the babies can become our meat birds. Are Freedom Rangers a hybrid? So can you get FRs and breed them? If they are a hybrid, what are they a hybrid of? Any tips? We have a really broody bantam hen that I was wondering if we could get some FR fertilized eggs to put under her. Would this work? I'm thankful for any information/help/tips! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They are a hybrid and are Trademarked.There is probably a few different breeds that are used to create the final product.
http://www.freedomrangerhatchery.com/freedom-ranger-chickens.asp

The true parent stock comes from France.


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

OK. Thank you!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

We're really happy with our dual purpose sex links... I crossed a large heritage Rhode Island Red rooster with some Silver Gray Dorkings which are known for their breast meat. Since they are sex linked I sell the pullets as soon as they hatch as layers and grow out the roosters for meat. So far it's been great... they don't have as much breast meat as the pure Dorkings but they are over all larger. I have also heard good things about Buckeyes, Cornish, Cornish Dorking crosses, and a few others... there are certainly options if you want to keep looking into it.


----------



## ChickenCrazy01 (May 8, 2016)

Yes! I think maybe I'll try some sex links.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

There are a ton of different combinations you can do to get sex links.... Buck-Eye X Silver Gray Dorking would also be a good cross... I was just doing it because people wanted guaranteed pullet chicks and that was the easiest way to get them for me. The meat thing was just a happy bonus.


----------

